# General Topics > Fieldwork >  A few wee Gray Treefrogs

## Brian

Gray Treefrogs, _Hyla versicolor,_ from around the farm.

I spied this litte fella tucked between two fence rails. It was less than 2cm long, just a tiny little lump on a log:



Another wee one, this one was one some Joe Pye-Weed in the garden. It was pretty windy, and the Pye-Weed was swaying pretty wildly throughout the day but the frog spent the entire day on the same leaf, rocking around. Also blissfully ignoring the bumble-bees that were all over the Pye-Weeds blooms:



The big frog on the left spent a couple weeks indoors in July (they're outside on 'their' door frame- the big ones been here since June). While I generally let nature take it's course, it was found with the knee of it's back left leg horribly hyperextended and dangling uselessly. It was having a hard time getting around so I brought it in to keep it safe while considering the options. It managed to mostly recover with really no intervention on my part (aside from a healthy supply of food), but you can see the back left foot is still a little gimped and doesn't quite work right. It has pretty great mobility from what I can see:



It's tiny partner showed up about 2 weeks ago. I call this a "Nature Scheduled Gray Treefrog Cannibalistic Tendencies Test". The little one is about the size of the big ones head. When the little one first appeared, I was certain it would get eaten pretty quick. I don't know them to be earnest cannibals, but when opportunity presents itself... It's been over 2 weeks, and they wander at night but return to the same ledge every day. So far so good! (I would still never, ever, put two frogs with such a great size difference together in one of my own cages!)

A shot of just the little one- it doesn't look concerned:



And why not, a bonus Spring Peeper, _Pseudacris crucifer._ These little guys make me _hate_ mowing the lawn this time of year (or even walking on it). I brake for frogs, but ruthlessly mow over crickets and most insects (gotta draw the line somewhere!). These Peepers so tiny, hard to spot, and insect sized that I have to mow soooo slooowly:



Thanks for looking :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for share Brian!  Love the first two pics!  Yes, mowing is a drag and then you can run over nice creatures too.  Myself accidentally mowed over a small 8 in. or so snake in yard and killed it a couple years ago  :Frown:  .

----------


## Staffaz

_Beautiful pictures Brian. Thank you_  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lynn

Brian, 
This is a really great thread !
Thanks for sharing .
Lynn

----------


## Brian

Thanks everyone :Smile: 




> Yes, mowing is a drag and then you can run over nice creatures too.  Myself accidentally mowed over a small 8 in. or so snake in yard and killed it a couple years ago  .


I had two brake slamming moments for garters just last Friday- they can be practically invisible if they're hunkered down in the grass. I've thankfully never mowed a snake but I've run one over in my car that I had to finish off. I really hate killing but it's the half-killing that I hate even more.

----------


## numpty

Some beautiful shots there. Common as muck they may be, but I'd never get tired of GTFs if I lived in Canada!

BTW, is the small one still around?

----------


## maxQ

Oh how adorable, I love Spring Peepers .

----------


## Brian

> Some beautiful shots there. Common as muck they may be, but I'd never get tired of GTFs if I lived in Canada!


Thanks! I never stop appreciated them :Wink: .




> BTW, is the small one still around?


I think it's been maybe 5 days since the big one stopped showing up and maybe 4 days since the little one stopped showing up. We've had some cold nights (dipped to 0C one night). Cold temperatures always seem to disrupt their schedule and prompts them to seek out a suitable winter hibernaculum. It's supposed to be warmer this week (night time lows of 7C and higher) so they may resume activity. :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Wow Brian, last couple nights been dipping here into the 50'sF and here you are already at 0C... brrrr  :EEK!:  !

----------


## Brian

> Oh how adorable, I love Spring Peepers .


As do I :Smile: . We find so many in the gardens and lawn this time of year and I wish I had time to photograph all of them :Smile: . Here's a tiny one spending the day on an _Actaea_ from about a month ago:

----------


## Brian

> Wow Brian, last couple nights been dipping here into the 50'sF and here you are already at 0C... brrrr  !


The best of Autumn- frost or heavy dew in the morning for a little photography, work outside all day in the sun to build up a decent sweat, then a freezing cold swim in the pond to cool off, then lie on the dock in the toasty sun to warm up again :Smile: .

----------


## Carlos

My idea of fun is not a freezing cold swim  :Big Grin:  !  Had to swim a mile in the Potomac every Friday through a whole Winter (among ice blocks) and even wearing a wet suit, did not like it one bit  :Mad:  !

----------


## SweetApples

I hate when I see the familiar forms of little frogs or toads hopping across the road while I'm driving.

----------


## grubgobbler

If I ever get a yard, I will let it go wild. maybe plant some nice weeds, not thorns, and put in a pond or two
 to attract wildlife.

----------

